

How to Tell if Your Cofounder is a Catastrophe Waiting to Happen - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/traits-of-the-wicked-cofounder-2012-11-15

======
bdfh42
I doubt that there is any such thing as a perfect cofounder (I am almost
certainly not such a beast myself). The challenge must therefore be to make
the best of what you get. Value your team members for what they are good at
and try and make up for what they are bad at.

------
api
This is basically the Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) checklist. Other
than that, I wholeheartedly agree.

